# can i use basalt rocks in my tank?



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

i got some pretty good sized rocks that were left over from a road drainage ditch. they came from a local quarry and im pretty sure its basalt. ill call them and confirm tomorrow but i was wondering if basalt is aquarium safe? does it contain any heavy metals? i have them soaking in bleach water right now. they fizzed a little at first but that doesnt mean its not safe, it just means they will raise my PH a little right?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not familiar with basalt but reading about it, it would seem safe. As to the bleach fizzing, I would say it is not really telling you too much. It was a reaction of the chlorine with something, but whether that was the rocks or just some organics on the surface is unknown. Is your rock pretty rough on the surface with lots of little holes for dirt to hide in? If so, it was just cleaning up that dirt for you. That's the stuff you can't rinse off very well.


----------



## CatCityGary (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a tank thats filled with the Basalt rocks. Its a very dark almost black and very dense rock. I checked into it a lot and didn't find any negative things about it in my research. My brother is a geogoligist and didn't think there would be any problems. Have had it in my tank for about 6 months and the water quality seems to be fine. It seems like a fairly neutral rock in that it doesn't do much ph buffering. I put in a substrate to take care of that for me. I've never had a fish die in that tank so I would say its ok.


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

nope your good. igneous mineral shouldnt leech anything at all. make sure u get water EVERYWHERE, all nocks and crannies. the fizz u saw was air trapped within the stone that slowly floats up. GL cleaning it. i have to spend quite awhile to get all my lace rock clean... lolz.


----------

